

Show HN: Python wrapper for ESPN API - tixocloud
https://github.com/tixocloud/espyn

======
tixocloud
I noticed that ESPN had recently just launched an API and decided to make a
wrapper to make queries easier. I love the open-source community for all their
contributions, both in code and in my education, that I would love to give
something back and to learn more from the programming experts of the world.

I committed my code to Github as part of my very first "real" contribution. If
you may notice, other code that I have committed aren't really usable in their
current state. I do hope to change that though. There's still work to be done
but I can say that Hacker News, in many ways, encouraged me to take first
steps in many things.

